# AMH LEVELS



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey just wondering if anyone knows normal range values for AMH??


I have a copy of my AMH results done at Origin in September last year and it is 11.4 p/mol? Is this good, bad or okay? My day 3 FSH was around 9 - was told this was high by RVH and 'NORMAL' by Origin. I know the two results can go hand -in-hand or be looked at separately. I have endo cysts on both ovaries which could have smthg to do with FSH level??

My 'googling' on the subject has left me even more confused


----------



## grace02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Regarding fsh levels, anything below 10 is normal. Im not sure about amh.....sorry xo


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cc,

My amh is 9.4 and I was told this was normal for age. I try not to get caught up with the numbers and leave it to the experts. Some clinics dont even use amh even though I read its a much better test to use than fsh. Dear knows.......


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Carly your AMH is a good result ,mines was only 1.1   when i had it done ,which is actually a miracle that i have a baby    Your fsh is ok too .Good luck


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for getting back to me girls - there is so much conflicting info.


Emak - congrats on the birth of your wee girl    Good to hear of a positive and happy ending xx


----------

